
Your Indie game dev team will fail - sheharyarn
https://medium.com/@Slayemin/your-indie-game-dev-team-will-fail-108d4b663e7e
======
volkk
all of these are great points, and i think the narrative introduced in the
beginning is like the 80% of what happens to games. but the other 19% is when
serious developers get together, and still burn out and fail because the game
they are working on, even with a thorough game design doc, are just....boring
or have bad controls or maybe theyre competing with an already successful
title that does something super similar. there are so many variables.

the number one thing i would definitely highlight is...don't find volunteers
located halfway across the world. or anywhere really. volunteers working for
free WILL ghost you. game or not. get money, pay people, and then youll be
considered seriously by people you'd actually want to work with.

------
dragonis41
This is so true, so many very good game idea that will never see the light
because of the loss of motivation, that's append to me one time and I learned
that you should never get involved in projects that are too big

------
aliswe
Yes, but this is also a good experience. I read these points and get very
nostalgic.

